# open cladding on workshop walls



## dom68 (20 May 2018)

hi all.. if i go with mikeg's way of building my workshop but want to use some kind of open cladding instead of the feather edge boards.. do i need to put some kind of membrane immediately behind this cladding? 

thanks.


----------



## MikeG. (20 May 2018)

No. The membrane should be on the outside of the timber framing. In a sense feather edge board is "open cladding" in that it inevitably lets some water in. The design philosophy is to make sure it has an easy way out again, can't pool anywhere, and that air circulation between the cladding and the membrane will dry off any moisture that gets in.


----------



## dom68 (20 May 2018)

good evening mike.. so leaving gaps between the cladding is fine.. thanks once again


----------



## MikeG. (20 May 2018)

Is this proposed cladding vertical oo horizontal?


----------



## dom68 (20 May 2018)

not sure yet.. would it make a difference?

i think verticle would actually look quite nice..


----------



## MikeG. (21 May 2018)

Yes. If vertical, you'll need horizontal battens, but that produces a series of ledges, so you need to separate those horizontal battens from the structure of the building by placing them on top of vertical counterbattens. In other words, your cladding will be 25mm further out , and thus your building will be bigger.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (21 May 2018)

MikeG.":2vmsb3o1 said:


> Yes. If vertical, you'll need horizontal battens, but that produces a series of ledges, so you need to separate those horizontal battens from the structure of the building by placing them on top of vertical counterbattens. In other words, your cladding will be 25mm further out , and thus your building will be bigger.



I sometimes try and get away without counterbattens by instead using 10mm or 5mm plastic shims to keep the battens off the wall. I reckon this still allows air/water/vapour to circulate behind the battens but saves half an inch or so, which can be valuable in some situations e.g. matching to existing profiles.

Cheers, W2S


----------



## dom68 (21 May 2018)

ahh i see.. thanks for replies.. verticle cladding isnt an essential so il think on this one..

dom.


----------

